# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  link available, node #15199 - darengr halandri

## darengr

γειά σε όλους, 
από Άνω Χαλάνδρι, αναζητώ 2ο link με περιοχή Αγ. Παρασκευής / Χολαργού ή και Χαλανδρίου, κοιτώντας νοτιοανατολικά, προς Υμηττό (η ιδανικότερη περίπτωση).
υπάρχει στημένος εξοπλισμός στην ταράτσα και κοιτάζει προς 170 μοίρες, δηλαδή Δημόκριτο περίπου, αναζητώντας διασύνδεση σε Α/Ν (RB433AH, R52HN).
ΕΝΕΡΓΟ test AP: 
AWMN-15199-BBSEARCH ΣΕ Α/Ν, ΣΤΟΥΣ 5220 
για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή. Παρακαλώ συνδεθείτε!

Παραμένω διαθέσιμος για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια!
Δημήτρης - darengr

----------

